# Windows will not startup? (crcdisk.sys)



## Hertz381 (Nov 17, 2011)

My computer is getting stuk on the loadin screen, and it just loads forever. I have tried safe mode and last known good configuration and neither work. In safe mode it loads the windows files all the way up to '/crcdisk.sys' and then freezes. If I open 'edit boot options' instead of choosing a boot option (by tapping f10) it has an editable area that says '[ /noexecute=optin. (tons of spaces). ]' Should I edit this to something to fix it? I called support and they said to do a system restore which I cannot do because my disk drive is broken and I do not have a hidden partition, so I am hoping one of you will be able to help me fix this. Thank for any help you can give. 

Also I am running windows vista and am on a asus laptop ( model x83vb) and sorry for bad typing, I am on an iPod Touch.

I have found a possible solution! 

Now, for your solution: There is nothing wrong with your hard disk, there technically isn't anything wrong with Vista either. The system, believe or not, didn't freeze on crcdisk.sys. It froze after that. What's the first thing that executes, even before logon.sys finishes loading? The answer is ANTI-VIRUS.

Whatever you are running for AV spazzed out because you installed something, and it created some sort of corrupted temp file or protected memory space which in turn caused it to spaz out again and halt your system. If you can get to a command or recovery prompt, you can run a chkdsk /f. I guarantee you that chkdsk will freeze up when it gets to the messed up file. You can either write down the file name and delete it, which might buy you enough time in windows to stop the AV service, but if AV froze up during a hardware or driver install, it will probably recreate the error again. Your best bet is to do it the sloppy way, delete the entire AV directory so that it can't run. Reboot your system, reinstall AV, then uninstall it properly and get a new AV. I recommend Avast!, its free, it ten times better than Norton and Mccrapee, and runs on half as much resources.

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, please inform the aforementioned company that you are no longer interested in their inferior products and services, as you will obtain future products from a more responsible party.

Thank you, this concludes my presentation, best of luck with your endeavors.

-Darryl" 
[/B]
Only problem with this is that my disk drive is broken so I can't start from disk...is there anyway to open command prompt while safe mode is not working, without a hidden partition, or with a broken disk drive (besides buying a USB DVD/CD drive)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Borrow a Cd drive. Install it in your computer. (make sure the jumper it set to master if there is only one cd drive.)

With your Windows Vista disk (make sure your cd drive is in the boot sequence normally the first boot device)

Press any key to boot from CD/DVD.... press any key.

Windows files will load

Click on "Repair Your Computer" 

Go to command prompt 

type in

CHKDSK C: /R
Press enter.


----------

